# Leichte 3fach Kurbel für ein 24er in 150mm?



## Waldschleicher (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
nachdem ich nun schon Stunden gegoogelt habe, bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer. Für meinen Junior habe ich ein Cannondale Race 24 bestellt. Die Kurbel soll ersetzt werden, bei der Übersetzung bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Er ist 9Jahre, 1,32m und hat eine SL von 62cm, derzeit noch auf dem 20" Islabike unterwegs. Kania bietet seine Räder mit 36/22 an ,ob die Übersetzung passt (wir wohnen in einer recht hügeligen Gegend, kaum Geraden, teils knackige Anstiege)? Deren Kurbel sieht für 69€ jedoch weder leicht noch hübsch aus.

Redline oder Sinz hatte ich im Blick, allerdings sind das doch nur 2fach Kurbeln, ohne Befestigungsmöglichkeit für ein 22er, oder stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?
150mm sollte doch passen?
Zum kürzen hab ich nix, in 2 Wochen soll das Rad überreicht werden...

Grüße, Kai


----------



## Kharne (7. Juni 2014)

22 wird in Verbindung mit nem 32er Ritzel auf jeden Fall passen, da bist du auf nem 26er ja schon bald schneller mit schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baben (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich hier mal an um nicht noch ein Thread mit ähnlichen Inhalt zu öffnen. Ich möchte für meinen Großen auch die Kurbel tauschen und habe nach längerer Suche endlich die Realien in 135 mm bekommen. Hieraus möchte ich jetzt eine 2 Fach Kurbel 36/22(24) machen. Aktuell ist mit einer 3 Fach Kurbel in 152 mm unterwegs und die ist einfach zu lang und auch der Q-Faktor ist m.E. mies. Deshalb der Wunsch auf 2 Fach umzurüsten, zuerst sollte es 1 Fach werden mit einem 34er oder 36er aber das würde hier für die HaBe nicht passen, überlege jetzt eher ein 1 Fach Kurbel mit einem 24er Blatt zu nehmen. Für die normalen Fahrradtouren kann er dann sein Zweitrad nehmen, habe in der Bucht noch ein Stevens Kid mit Starrgabel geschossen und insofern hat er dann noch ein vernünftiges für die Straße...

Jetzt die Fragen: Was für Kettenblätter und was für Schrauben für die Kettenblätter/Kurbel brauche ich noch, ausgehend von der 2 Fach Variante. Außerdem würde mich Interessieren, ob jemand den Weg mit einer 1 Fach Übersetzung und kleinem Kettenblatt gegangen bzw. wie eure Empfehlung dazu ist. Hinten ist ein 9 Fach Kassette mit 11- 34 Z verbaut, damit ist er in den Bergen fast immer auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt unterwegs...

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps...


Gruß Marco


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> 22 wird in Verbindung mit nem 32er Ritzel auf jeden Fall passen, da bist du auf nem 26er ja schon bald schneller mit schieben.


Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann hat das jetzige Isla 33/11-34. Damit kommt ein Kind hier nicht jeden Anstieg hoch. Die Frage ist jetzt- welche Kurbel kommt in Frage?? Zum kürzen lassen habe ich leider nix. 



baben schrieb:


> Jetzt die Fragen: Was für Kettenblätter und was für Schrauben für die Kettenblätter/Kurbel brauche ich noch, ausgehend von der 2 Fach Variante.


Kettenblätter passend zum Lochkreis der Kurbel, anstelle des äußeren Blattes einen Bashguard als "abrutsch und Bein aufschlitz Schutz". Dann passen die Schrauben weiterhin.


----------



## Mamara (7. Juni 2014)

Die SLX wurde hier schon öfter gekürzt für 24er.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/poison-ethanol-24-zoll-trail-tauglich.659299/page-9

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stevens-kid-sport-sl-24.663244/#post-11184354

Bei 1,32 Körpergrösse finde ich 150mm Kurbellänge aber reichlichst von der Länge(würde beim 1,75Meter grossen Erwachsenen ner 199mm langen Kurbel entsprechen hochgerechnet).


----------



## KIV (7. Juni 2014)

Die o.g. Sinz kann ich nicht empfehlen. Unsere wog nackig ohne Blätter und Schrauben knapp 500g in 135er Länge. Hab ich zurück geschickt...
Alte LX- Kurbeln kosten doch fast nix, kann man gut kürzen.


----------



## endorphini (7. Juni 2014)

noch ein Vorschlag: Thorn dreifach mit 104/64 4-Arm. In vielen Längen ab 150.
Und das Beste: nicht tailliert also bestens zum weiter Kürzen
Gewicht? 565g @150mm. Aber wer Kurbeln kürzen kann wird wohl auch an anderer Stelle spanabhebend tätig sein...
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/thorn-104-64-pcd-triple-crankset-mk2-black-prod31813/


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Juni 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Die SLX wurde hier schon öfter gekürzt für 24er.
> Bei 1,32 Körpergrösse finde ich 150mm Kurbellänge aber reichlichst von der Länge(würde beim 1,75Meter grossen Erwachsenen ner 199mm langen Kurbel entsprechen hochgerechnet).



Passt denn bei den HT Kurbeln der Q-Faktor für Kids? Bzgl. der 150mm habe ich mich einfach an den anderen Kinderrädern orientiert, schlechte Idee?
Isla verbaut 140mm, hat mich schon gewundert. Was fahren denn eure Kinder für Längen?

Gerade bin ich über die Sugino XD gestolpert. 3fach, in 150mm erhältlich, angeblich 500gr bei 170mm, hört sich doch gut an? 
Nun hat das Cannondale nur eine 7fach Kassette, passt die Kette dann noch zu den aktuellen Kettenblättern? 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## KIV (7. Juni 2014)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Passt denn bei den HT Kurbeln der Q-Faktor für Kids? Bzgl. der 150mm habe ich mich einfach an den anderen Kinderrädern orientiert, schlechte Idee?
> Isla verbaut 140mm, hat mich schon gewundert. Was fahren denn eure Kinder für Längen?
> 
> Gerade bin ich über die Sugino XD gestolpert. 3fach, in 150mm erhältlich, angeblich 500gr bei 170mm, hört sich doch gut an?
> ...


mein Junior ist gerade 7 geworden und knapp über 130cm groß. Er fährt auf seinem 24"er Kania mit 145er Stronglight 1fach 34 zu 12-34 und ich wundere mich, wo er überall hoch kommt.
Ich sehe "verschalten" bei Kindern (und vielen Erwachsenen ) als das Hauptproblem an. Mit dem Drehgriff haut er im Notfall 4 oder mehr Gänge durch, dadurch gelingen Lastwechsel einfach besser. Seine Kumpels lässt er locker stehen, weil die mit vorne-mehrfach einfach überfordert sind... Die müssen ständig mit diagonalen Ketten und schleifenden Umwerfern kämpfen und schieben deutlich mehr...
Natürlich haben die auch insgesamt schwerere Bikes mit "cooler" Federgabel.

Die Frage nach der sinnvollen Übersetzung sollte man aber nicht verallgemeinern. Es gibt sicher extreme Touren und gut geübte Kids, die dort mit vorne-mehrfach auch umgehen können.

Deine Frage, ob die KB zur Kette passen: schmale Ketten auf zu breiten BMX-KB können Probleme machen. Dein Fall ist umgekehrt, ich sehe keine Schwierigkeiten. Falls die Kette extrem auf dem KB hin-und-her wandert und das zu Problemen führt, kannst Du ja noch wechseln. Ketten sind ja nicht so teuer und viele schreiben, dass ne 10- oder 11-fach Kette auch mit normalen 7-fach Kassetten funktioniert... Habe es aber nicht ausprobiert, 9-fach Kette klappt bei mir problemlos. Und das ist ja auch schon schmal und mir leicht genug


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juni 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Deine Frage, ob die KB zur Kette passen: schmale Ketten auf zu breiten BMX-KB können Probleme machen. Dein Fall ist umgekehrt, ich sehe keine Schwierigkeiten.



Ich habe lediglich Bedenken, das die Kette nicht mit den Steighilfen der KB harmoniert.
Sicher wird er meist auf dem großen Blatt fahren, es gibt hier aber auch immer Steigungen, welche ich auf dem kleinen Blatt fahre . Wenn wir gemeinsam unterwegs sind, dann schiebt er dort zwangsläufig- nicht sehr motivierend. Die Kumpels mit ihren Baumarktbikes sind eh kein Maßstab... 
Richtig hart finde ich das 24er Merida Dakar Team: 3*10 mit Daumenschaltern, 165mm Shimano Hollotech Kurbel, welches Kind in dem Alter soll damit fahren??
So langsam wandert mein Augenmerk allerdings auch wieder in Richtung Kania, kostet halt schon ohne die First Air soviel wie das Cannondale, hmmmm. Ob die überhaupt lieferbar sind ist die nächste Frage. Ich quäle mich jetzt schon 2 Wochen mit dem Thema.


----------



## KIV (8. Juni 2014)

vor etwa zwei Wochen waren die 24"er die einzigen lieferbaren bikes bei Kaniabikes.eu

Wir sind mit unserem sehr happy, da ist wirklich alles durchdacht, leicht und kindgerecht.
Das Cannondale hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber das Kaniabike ist noch konsequenter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

